# Makrelenangeln & Methoden



## JapanRot (25. Mai 2004)

N´Abend zusammen...

mich würde mal interessieren was ihr beim Makrelenangeln für Methoden habt.
Denn bald geht es wieder los auf unsere getigerten Flossenträger...
also lasst mal hören  #4 

Verwendete Rute: Länge & Wg.
Verwendete Rolle: Stat. / Multi ?
Verwendete Schnur: Monofil/geflochtene & Durchmesser
Art des Paternosters: silber,federn,fischhaut ´& welche farben ?
Blei oder Pilker darunter & wie schwer


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln & Methoden*

Moin!
Ich fische auf Makrele nur in Norwegen. Dann am liebsten mit Spinnrute. Nur wenn die ganz schlecht beißen nehme ich ne Lightpilke mit kleiner Multi und Heringspaternoster. Ich habe festgestellt das die besser gehen als die fetten Makrelenvorfächer.


----------



## Börde-Pilker (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln & Methoden*

@ JapanRot3

 
Na, schon erwartungsvoll.  Wir haben noch 4 Wochen Zeit.

Auf anraten eines Kollegen der jedes Jahr nach Scheveningen fährt nehme ich meine 150Gr./270-Inliner und eine Multirolle. Sollten sie sehr heftig beißen habe ich dann noch eine 250Gr./180 Pilkrute bei. An Schnur habe ich sowieso nur 0,2mm Fireline.

#6 Cu in 4 Wochen   BÖRDE-PILKER


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln & Methoden*

Rute: Steife 20 lbs 2,2m Bootsrute. Handlich und stark genug um ein Fullhouse über die Reling zu lupfen.
Rolle: Robuste Multi mit Schnurzähler!!! (Daiwa SG 47LC) Ist einfacher zu bedienen, und der schnurzähler lässt einen die Passende Tiefe sofort finden.
Schnur: Geflochten 12 Kg, Mono nicht unter o,45 ist aber auch gut.
Blei: um 200g, bei Ententeich gehen auch 100g, aber mit 200 ist man auf der sicheren seite.
Paternoster: 4-5 Haken, 3/0er, je grösser desto besser lassen sich die Fische abhaken. Dieses Schillernde Marabou-Flash-Material/Fischhaut läuft immer. Aber grüne Federn sind auch oft 1A.

Das Gilt jetzt für die Kutter in NL, woanders siehts anders aus, und wenn die fische vom Ufer zu fangen sind, dann geh ich mit der Matchrute los.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Börde-Pilker (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln & Methoden*

@ Holger

Warst du dieses Jahr schon in Holland auf Makrele?

Gruß BÖRDE-PILKER


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln & Methoden*

Dieses Jahr noch nicht, werde aber garantiert noch mal fahren, so mitte Juno-Juli.
Sonst die Jahre hab ich selbst immer eine Tour organisiert, Dieses Jahr fehlte mir der Nerv dazu, aber nächstes Jahr werd ich selbst wieder eine Machen, es haben zumindestens reichlich Leute gefragt.

Just monsters
Holger


----------



## Bodo (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln & Methoden*

Ich bevorzuge zum Makrelenangeln Ruten ab 3m länge. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man sich nicht so schnell mit den anderen in die Quere kommt. Eine Monoschnur ist mir lieber als eine geflochtene weil man bei geflochtener mangels Dehnung mehr Aussteiger hat. Das Blei wähle ich jenachdem in welcher Tiefe die Makrelen sind. Stehen sie tief heisst es so schnell wie möglich nach unten, also ca. 200 - 250gr. Stehen sie ziemlich weit oben habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit 80gr. Heringsbleien gemacht. Die flattern schön und fallen nicht wie ein Stein nach unten. Diese Methode setzt allerdings wirklich eine lange Rute vorraus, sonst gibt`s Ärger mit den Nachbarn. Als Paternoster sind mir die mit der Fischhaut am liebsten. Stückzahlmäßig reichen mir 70 - 80 völlig aus. Das reicht mir für´s ganze Jahr. Ich werde auch von Scheveningen fahren. Hooksiel ist zwar näher aber da habe ich schon 3mal in die Sch....e gepackt. Scheveningen hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Chris7 (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln & Methoden*

Kann mich Bodo in allem anschließen! Nur mit der Stückzahl nicht so... Mir reichen da so zwanzig... Gerade die Aussage mit der Länge der Rute ist entscheidend. Auf den Kuttern fahren viele Gelegenheitsangler mit, die sich mal eben so ein paar Fische fangen oder einfach nur mal bißchen Gaudi haben wollen. Und die fischen dann alle mit den kurzen Leihruten, an denen dann unten ein Blei von mindestens 200 Gramm hängt. 

Und sobald es dann tutet, lassen alle auf einmal die Montage runter... Was dann passiert kann man sich ja vorstellen...

Also, lange Rute, angepaßtes Gewicht und erst mal warten bis die Anderen ihre Tackelage im Wasser haben... dann kann man sich nämlich eine freie Stelle "anwerfen" und hat viel viel weniger Tüddel und Ärger mit den Nachbarn!


----------

